# Bridal/Evening Shrug (K)



## maybebabydesigns (Dec 11, 2012)

Hi
This is my latest pattern available, for a bridal/evening shrug.
It is knitted in DK and has a basic crochet edge, on this one I have added beads to the edge for a little extra, but these can be omitted if preferred. Sleeves can be adjusted to your required length and will work will as a short sleeve.

The pattern is available from my website and the cost is £3.99
http://maybebaby-knitting.webs.com/newfor2013.htm


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Congratulations on such a Fabulous design and beautiful work.


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

Oh how gorgeous! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## maybebabydesigns (Dec 11, 2012)

Chrissy said:


> Oh how gorgeous! :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thanks Chrissy


----------



## maybebabydesigns (Dec 11, 2012)

thank you


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

That is gorgeous!!!! I edited your title to reflect Knit.


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Stunning!! :thumbup: :thumbup: 
Such a beautiful design Jill :-D


----------



## maybebabydesigns (Dec 11, 2012)

missmolly said:


> Stunning!! :thumbup: :thumbup:
> Such a beautiful design Jill :-D


Just got to finish yours now lol xxxxx


----------



## maybebabydesigns (Dec 11, 2012)

laurelarts said:


> That is gorgeous!!!! I edited your title to reflect Knit.


Thank you for the kind comments and the edit, I always forget that

:|


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

maybebabydesigns said:


> Thank you for the kind comments and the edit, I always forget that
> 
> :|


You are very welcome. It helps others to know if it is knit or crochet, that way they can navigate thru our section and find what they are looking for.


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Isn't that stunning!

Sorry, but I had to edit your post to delete the Craftsy link. Admin has banned us from using Craftsy links but we definitely want to include this gorgeoug shrug in the Pattern Shop with your web site link! It's lovely!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Beautiful shrug. I will keep for future in case I have a bride to knit for. Although it would work in any color for any occasion.


----------



## maybebabydesigns (Dec 11, 2012)

Thank you for your kind comments


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Love that one!


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Stunning!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

This is amazingly beautiful.


----------



## gmaison (May 24, 2012)

beautiful !!


----------



## Alto53 (Jan 26, 2012)

Beautiful!!


----------



## maybebabydesigns (Dec 11, 2012)

Thank you for your kind comments


----------



## lizmaxwell (Jul 23, 2011)

Do look at this site there are exquisite patterns on here just to admire


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

StellasKnits said:


> Isn't that stunning!
> 
> Sorry, but I had to edit your post to delete the Craftsy link. Admin has banned us from using Craftsy links but we definitely want to include this gorgeoug shrug in the Pattern Shop with your web site link! It's lovely!


what is this ban on using Craftsy links????????


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

The pattern is truly exquisite. Excellent work.


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

Beautiful detail. And the finishing is looks perfect.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

beautiful!


----------



## maybebabydesigns (Dec 11, 2012)

I would like to thank all you ladies for the kind comments I have received


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

So pretty.


----------



## Perksgirl46 (Jan 16, 2013)

Absolutely Gorgeous!! :-D Inspiring making me want somewhere special to wear it. Accessory, no a must for any wardrobe. Thank you for creating it.


----------



## TheHomeKeeper (Jun 12, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful. Stunning. Can the finished article from this pattern allowed to be sold?
Thanks


----------



## maybebabydesigns (Dec 11, 2012)

TheHomeKeeper said:


> Absolutely beautiful. Stunning. Can the finished article from this pattern allowed to be sold?
> Thanks


Hi, Yes that's fine all I ask that you do not sell the pattern for obvious reasons


----------



## TheHomeKeeper (Jun 12, 2012)

Thank you very much maybebabydesigns.


----------



## karenh (Mar 23, 2011)

So elegant! Great work.


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

Absolutely Beautiful..


----------



## maybebabydesigns (Dec 11, 2012)

Thank you for your kind comments


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Oh, I love how this hugs the neck!


----------



## valmac (Nov 22, 2012)

That is exquisite


----------



## maybebabydesigns (Dec 11, 2012)

Thank you for your kind comments


----------



## maybebabydesigns (Dec 11, 2012)

lizmaxwell said:


> Do look at this site there are exquisite patterns on here just to admire


Thank you it is so kind of you to say so


----------



## kknit (May 22, 2011)

I dream to have that talent! STUNNING....


----------



## maybebabydesigns (Dec 11, 2012)

ksemisch said:


> I dream to have that talent! STUNNING....


Thank you for saying that


----------



## Chewuch (Jan 19, 2013)

Is this the same pattern as the black one?


----------



## maybebabydesigns (Dec 11, 2012)

Chewuch said:


> Is this the same pattern as the black one?


No, It is similar,as yet I have not typed up the pattern for the black one (on my to do list)


----------



## Chewuch (Jan 19, 2013)

maybebabydesigns said:


> No, It is similar,as yet I have not typed up the pattern for the black one (on my to do list) [/quote
> Not only is the neck line pretty on the black one, but the back is exquisite. Could you let me know when the pattern in complete?
> Thanks so much.
> (I would gladly pay you for the pattern)


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

tamarque said:


> what is this ban on using Craftsy links????????


The Admin. does not allow us to post any links to Craftsy, because they require a sign up when you get there. I don't understand it myself, because he allows links to sites requiring sign ups in the other sections (Links and Resources, Tutorials, Pattern Requests...) Maybe you could ask him...


----------



## cute-n-cuddly-designs (Sep 27, 2012)

Simply Stunning xx


----------



## ssho (Oct 2, 2011)

Very stunning!


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

Very pretty and very vintage looking perfectxx


----------

